# Karajan presents his idea for ensamble in his new song "Eizuzwei"



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

great song, didn't know that he was also talented singer


----------



## Edward Elgar (Mar 22, 2006)

Very funny, commented and rated!


----------

